# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ηλεκτρικό ρολό αλουμινίου - δεν ανεβοκατεβαίνει

## stelaras1

Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλησπέρα σας,

έχει κολλήσει το ηλεκτρικό ρολό αλουμινίου της μπαλκονόπορτας και ούτε ανεβαίνει αλλά ούτε και κατεβαίνει.
Ακούω που γυρίζει το μοτέρ εσωτερικά αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν "πιάνει" το ρολό.
Θα ήθελα να το ανοίξω και να ρίξω μια ματιά να δω τι έχει γίνει.
Μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να μου πει πως ανοίγουν τα ρολά μαζεύονται μέσα στο κούφωμα.

Επισυνάπτω και 2 φωτογραφίες.

Ευχαριστώωωω  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε δικό μου ρολό που μοιάζει πολύ με το δικό σου. το είχα ανοίξει στην αρχή με ένα μαχαίρι να βγει λίγο έξω και μετά με ίσιο κατσαβίδι ξεκουμπώνεις όλην την κάτω μεριά (βλέπε κίτρινο κύκλο ) (στην επάνω μεριά δεν χρειαζόταν γιατί εκείνο κατεβαίνει συρταρωτά)

----------

stelaras1 (13-12-14)

----------


## stelaras1

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση..

πόση δύναμη χρειάζεται να βάλεις; θέλει αρκετή;
λίγο που δοκίμασα με το κατσαβίδι έφυγε και λίγο χρώμα  :Sad:  και σταμάτησα
λογικά πάντως κουμπωτό πρέπει να είναι, δεν είδα να έχεις βίδες κάπου..

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλισπερα  οπος τα λεει ο Πετρος ειναι απλα ξεκινα απο το πλαί δοκιμασε με ενα φαρδυ πλατυ οσο γινεται κατσαβιδι αυτα για αρχη.

----------

stelaras1 (13-12-14)

----------


## stelaras1

Νεκτάριε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια,
άρα πρώτα να ξεκινήσω από το πλάι και μετά από κάτω;
έχεις δίκιο, πάω να βρω το πιο φαρδύ κατσαβίδι που έχω  :Smile:

----------


## stelaras1

αφού έγδαρα το χρώμα σε 2-3 μεριές  :Unsure:  τελικά κατάφερα να το ανοίξω
μόνο να πω για όποιον άλλο φίλο το προσπαθήσει το εξής, το φύλλο που πρέπει να βγει είναι αρκετά λεπτό κι εγώ αρχικά προσπαθούσα να πιάσω όχι μόνο αυτό με αποτέλεσμα να μην γίνει τίποτα και να το τραυματίσω..
όπως είπαν και οι φίλοι Πέτρος και Νεκτάριος δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο, απλά να έχετε στο μυαλό σας ότι βρίσκεται επιφανειακά..

κατάφερα να ξεμπλοκάρω και να ανοίξει το ρολό, κάτι όμως δεν πηγαίνει καλά, στην δεξιά πλευρά φαίνεται ότι έχει "κάτσει" κάπως γιατί κάτι έχει ξελασκάρει( :Wink:  στραβώσει..

δείτε τις φωτο που ανέβασα και πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ την γνώμη σας (γυαλίζει γιατί έριξα λίγο λιπαντικό εγώ μπας και βοηθήσει  :Wink: 

ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά το εξάγωνο πλαστικό (μαύρο) πρέπει να είναι μέσα στον σωλήνα , τώρα για να βγήκε κάτι υποχώρησε από την άλλη πλευρά της σωλήνας 
Το ίδιο ακριβώς είχα πάθει και εγώ (δεν είναι με μοτέρ αλλά απλό με το χέρι και ιμάντα) και αναγκάστηκα να πάρω εκείνο το πλαστικό που είχε φθαρεί και σπάσει . Έτσι έκανα το έβαλα μέσα στον σωλήνα (αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε και βίδα ή πιρτσίνια για να μην βγει από τον σωλήνα) . Επομένως δες τι υποχώρησε από την άλλη πλευρά

----------

stelaras1 (13-12-14)

----------


## stelaras1

ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση..
ο σωλήνας φαίνεται ότι δεν παίζει καθόλου αριστερά-δεξιά,
παρ'όλα αυτά από την άλλη μεριά το μπλε είναι στα όρια του λευκού πλαστικού που περνάει το μαύρο
έχεις δίκιο ότι έχει βίδα το μαύρο πλαστικό, είναι στο πίσω μέρος και δεν φαίνεται..
επίσης το μαύρο πλαστικό βλέπω ότι δεν εφάπτεται τέλεια στον τοίχο (δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είναι βιδωμένο προς την μεριά του τοίχου για να κρατάει τον σωλήνα και πως μπορώ να το αφαιρέσω..

από που το πήρες το πλαστικό και πόσο είχε; 
προφανώς αν το πάρω, βγάζω το υπάρχον από τη βίδα, βάζω το νέο και βλέπουμε..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> από που το πήρες το πλαστικό και πόσο είχε; .


καταστήματα με Σιδηρικά (για να μην θυμάμαι πόσο είχε , μάλλον θα ήταν φθηνό)




> (δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είναι βιδωμένο προς την μεριά του τοίχου για να κρατάει τον σωλήνα και πως μπορώ να το αφαιρέσω..


Αν δεν βγαίνει όπως έχει, βγάλε εκείνο το διάφανο πλαστικό φύλλο που είναι πιασμένο με 2 βίδες πάνω στο αλουμινένιο προφίλ και τράβα το λίγο έξω (πρόσεχε μην βγει εντελώς και η άλλη πλευρά)

Μια φωτογραφία αν μπορείς στείλε με τον μηχανισμό (μπας και κάνω καμιά πατέντα για το δικό μου ) πόσο κοστίζουν συνολικά μοτέρ/τηλεχειριστήριο? ή απλός διακόπτης? (μάρκα? για να ψάξω να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω για το δικό μου)

----------


## stelaras1

> καταστήματα με Σιδηρικά (για να μην θυμάμαι πόσο είχε , μάλλον θα ήταν φθηνό)
> 
> 
> Αν δεν βγαίνει όπως έχει, βγάλε εκείνο το διάφανο πλαστικό φύλλο που είναι πιασμένο με 2 βίδες πάνω στο αλουμινένιο προφίλ και τράβα το λίγο έξω (πρόσεχε μην βγει εντελώς και η άλλη πλευρά)
> 
> εντάξει κάτι θα δοκιμάσω..
> 
> Μια φωτογραφία αν μπορείς στείλε με τον μηχανισμό (μπας και κάνω καμιά πατέντα για το δικό μου ) πόσο κοστίζουν συνολικά μοτέρ/τηλεχειριστήριο? ή απλός διακόπτης? (μάρκα? για να ψάξω να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω για το δικό μου)


ο μηχανισμός που λες φαντάζομαι είναι από την άλλη πλευρά από αυτήν που πήρα..είναι λίγο πιο στριμωγμένα εκεί αλλά θα πάρω και θα τις ανεβάσω να μου πεις αν βλέπεις κάτι..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βγάλε τέλος πάντων και τις 2 πλευρές γιατί υποψιάζομαι ότι οι 1ες φωτογραφίες που έδωσες είναι η πλευρά του μηχανισμού! αλλά δεν φαίνεται πολύ καθαρά , δεν τράβηξες και λίγο παραπέρα
Για να δεις αν η σωλήνα μεταλλική δεν μετακινήθηκε καθόλου ή ναι , σύγκρινε το "λογικό" ύψος από τα γαντζάκια που "κρεμάει" και τυλίγει το παντζούρι

----------


## stelaras1

η πρώτη φωτογραφία έχει το εξάρτημα που είχε σπάσει, το πήρα, το έβαλα και όλα καλά

οι επόμενες έχουν (όσο γίνεται) φωτό από την αριστερή πλευρά που βρίσκεται το μοτέρ, είναι πολύ κλειστός χώρος και σημείο και δύσκολα φαίνεται..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ενδιαφέρον το μοτόρι , φαίνεται απλό και μικροκαμωμένο . Έψαξα να βρω το ίδιο για να βάλω και σε μένα , αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει? ή είναι ξεπερασμένο? 
Μόνο που στο δικό μου ο σωλήνας δεν έχει σχήμα πεντάγωνου αλλά είναι κυκλική σωλήνα . αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μας ενημερώσει για τιμή κτλ (έστω χωρίς τηλεχειρηστήρια κτλ)

----------


## thm

Πέτρο, ψάξε για 'σωληνωτά μοτέρ'.

----------


## stelaras1

ναι δεν νομίζω πως είναι κάτι τρομερό,
πάντως μπορώ να συστήσω ανεπιφύλακτα το μαγαζί ( Exal Pro) που βρήκα το ανταλλακτικό που φαίνεται ότι έχει τέτοια εξαρτήματα και το κυριότερο super εξυπηρετικός και αναλυτικός ο τύπος εκεί..
αν είσαι Αθήνα βρίσκεται Κυβέλης 6, Άλιμος ΤΚ 17456 και τηλ 210 9946011

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο, ψάξε για 'σωληνωτά μοτέρ'.


Μάλιστα !.. αλλά με στεναχώρεσες αν σκεφτείς την τιμή τους και ότι έχω 3 μπαλκονόπορτες και 2 παράθυρα.
http://rolltop.gr/157-%CE%9C%CE%9F%C...9F%CE%9B%CE%91

Βλέπω υπάρχουν και μοτέρ χωρίς την κατάργηση του χειροκίνητου τρόπου (αλλά που στο διάολο βάζουν την ταινία την χειροκίνητη? μέσα στο μοτέρ? ή θέλει έξτρα εξάρτημα πιο έξω?)
http://www.electronicdoor.com/el/prd...uctdetail.aspx
Στο παραπάνω λέει "με μηχανικά τερματικά" τι εννοεί ? ότι είναι ενσωματωμένα τα τερματικά μέσα στο μοτέρ? ή από έξω? .. λέει υποδοχή "μανιβέλας " εννοεί μόνο στην περιοχή του μοτέρ? ή σε συνδυασμό με την χειροκίνητη ταινία που έχω ήδη? μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί?
Γίνεται ο χαμός με αυτά , το παρακάτω τι είναι με φωτοκύτταρο μέρας νύχτας? για αυτόματο κλείσιμο / άνοιγμα? (αντίληψης εμποδίου? πως με ποιον τρόπο γίνεται η "αντίληψη εμποδίου")
http://www.rolltop.gr/components/com...bc8dd8b776.png

Πρέπει να ξέρεις και για τι διάμετρο σωλήνα το θέλεις π.χ. Φ 45mm κτλ και η χαρακτηριστική ροπή Nm ανάλογα το βάρος της μπαλκονόπορτας και δεν συμμαζεύεται ... άλλη επιστήμη αυτή .

Τελικά μια χαρά είναι και ο χειροκίνητος τρόπος (να κάνουμε και λίγη γυμναστική) :Lol:

----------


## omandis

Καλησπέρα σας,

αντιμετωπίζω παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με αυτό που έχετε περιγράψει, με την διαφορά ότι όσο και να προσπάθησα δεν μπόρεσα ν ανοίξω το καπάκι για να προχωρήσω στη διόρθωση της βλάβης.

Σας παραθέτω μια φωτογραφία για να έχετε εικόνα της δικής μου περίπτωσης μήπως και μπορέσετε να με βοηθήσετε από την δική σας εμπειρία.

Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος "έξυπνος" τρόπος για ν ανοίξει το συγκεκριμένο καπάκι..; Κάποιο ειδικό εργαλείο ίσως..20160620_102000.jpg

Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## stelaras1

Φίλε Omandis καλησπέρα,

λοιπόν όλο το θέμα είναι να ανοίξεις το καπάκι, και εμένα εκεί μου πήρε αρκετή προσπάθεια, μετά μέσα είναι ένας σχετικά απλός μηχανισμός..

το κλειδί είναι στο post: http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...l=1#post560867 (2o post Κυριακίδη)
σε εκείνο το σημείο πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις  κάποιο εργαλείο (εγώ με κατσαβίδι με πλατιά μύτη το έκανα) που να μπορεί να σπρώξει για να ξεκουμπώσει..
επίσης δοκίμασε στις άκρες γιατί θα κάνεις κάποια σημαδάκια (εγώ έκανα  :Wink:  μη ξέροντας και ασκώντας πίεση..

ελπίζω να βοήθησα, πες μας νέα σου..

----------


## omandis

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου Στέλιο, θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω αν και πραγματικά προσπάθησα πολύ την τελευταία φορά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Αν ήξερα ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολο θα έκρυβα λεφτά εκεί μέσα... :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Σημασία έχει ότι προφανώς όλα ανοίγουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο το καθένα με την δική του δυσκολία φυσικά...

Ωστόσο ίσως να υπάρχει και κάποιο εργαλείο που να κάνει την ζωή σου λίγο πιο εύκολη.. τι να πω... (χειροβομβίδα ίσως...).

Να σαι καλά και πάλι, αν έχω κάποιο καλό νέο θα ενημερώσω! :Smile: 







> Φίλε Omandis καλησπέρα,
> 
> λοιπόν όλο το θέμα είναι να ανοίξεις το καπάκι, και εμένα εκεί μου πήρε αρκετή προσπάθεια, μετά μέσα είναι ένας σχετικά απλός μηχανισμός..
> 
> το κλειδί είναι στο post: http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...l=1#post560867 (2o post Κυριακίδη)
> σε εκείνο το σημείο πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις  κάποιο εργαλείο (εγώ με κατσαβίδι με πλατιά μύτη το έκανα) που να μπορεί να σπρώξει για να ξεκουμπώσει..
> επίσης δοκίμασε στις άκρες γιατί θα κάνεις κάποια σημαδάκια (εγώ έκανα  μη ξέροντας και ασκώντας πίεση..
> 
> ελπίζω να βοήθησα, πες μας νέα σου..

----------


## stelaras1

κι εγώ στην αρχή είχα παιδευτεί αρκετά, μέχρι να καταλάβω πως ακριβώς ανοίγει,
μην το βάζεις κάτω, κάνε δοκιμές και θα το καταφέρεις..και μετά θα σου φαίνεται εύκολο
εργαλείο χμμμ δεν ξέρω αλλά δε νομίζω να υπάρχει, χρειάζεται κάτι για να το εφαρμόσει εκεί σαν μοχλό και να το πετάξει πάνω το καπάκι  :Smile:

----------


## Midblue

Ωραία, το βγάλαμε το καπάκι που είναι μέσα στο σπίτι και έχουμε πρόσβαση από την μια μεριά.
Το εξωτερικό καπάκι όμως πως βγαίνει; Είναι λίγο διαφορετικό εκείνο....

----------


## stelaras1

> Ωραία, το βγάλαμε το καπάκι που είναι μέσα στο σπίτι και έχουμε πρόσβαση από την μια μεριά.
> Το εξωτερικό καπάκι όμως πως βγαίνει; Είναι λίγο διαφορετικό εκείνο....


κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δε χρειάζεται να βγάλεις και το έξω καπάκι..
γιατί λες ότι πρέπει να βγει και το έξω; τι θέλεις να κάνεις;

----------


## Midblue

Δυστυχώς πρέπει να βγάλω το μοτέρ....
Κατεβαίνει κανονικά, αλλά για να ανέβει θέλει και σήκωμα ταυτόχρονα με τα χέρια μέχρι να φτάσει στα 5 φύλλα πριν το τέλος...

----------


## FILMAN

Να κοιτάξεις τον πυκνωτή λειτουργίας του μοτέρ.

----------


## Midblue

Πως θα πάρω στο χέρι το μοτέρ όμως;
Μέχρι στιγμής έχω βγάλει το εσωτερικό καπάκι.
Ξέρω πως να ελευθερώσω τα φύλλα.
Δεν ξέρω πως να βγάλω το εξωτερικό καπάκι για να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση.

----------


## Midblue

update.
Είμαστε στον αέρα, το μόνο που μένει είναι το καλώδιο..... το σφάζω;
IMG_20160921_122650.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, μάλλον θα πρέπει να το κόψεις...

----------


## Midblue

Στα χέρια το μοτέρ λοιπόν αλλά δεν φαίνονται και πολλά πολλά πέραν της μάρκας (somfy) και τα 40Νm του. Εν αναμονή ανταλλακτικού.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα καί εγώ το καλοκαίρι στο σπίτι,καλεσα αυτόν που το πέρασε το άνοιξε και το έφτιαξε δεν είχε πρόβλημα το μοτέρ,είχε μαγκώσει το στορ και πήγαινε μονόπλευρα συνέχεια σε 15 λεπτά το είχε κάνει

----------


## FILMAN

> Στα χέρια το μοτέρ λοιπόν αλλά δεν φαίνονται και πολλά πολλά πέραν της μάρκας (somfy) και τα 40Νm του. Εν αναμονή ανταλλακτικού.


Καλά, δεν έχεις την περιέργεια να το ανοίξεις και να μετρήσεις τον πυκνωτή που έχει μέσα;

----------


## cogeo

Γεια σας κι από μένα! Έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα με το μοτέρ μου και υποψιάζομαι ότι φταίει αυτός ο πυκνωτής. Πρέπει να βγάλω το μοτέρ για να τον ελέγξω; Είναι σε εμφανές σημείο ο πυκνωτής; Έχω πολύμετρο για πυκνωτές, αν και δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ σε πυκνωτή!

----------


## stelaras1

καλημέρα,

Κοίτα στο #12 post τις φωτό που έχω ανεβάσει μήπως είναι κι εσένα έτσι http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...l=1#post561104 

ή ανέβασε καμία να δούμε  :Smile:

----------


## themos74

*Καλησπέρα αντιπετωπιζω το ιδο προβλημα να βγαλω το καπακι απο το ηλεκτρικό ρολό αλουμινίου
εχω ανοιξει τα πλαινα και την κατω μερια, επίσης προσπάθησα να το τραβηξω προς τα κατω αλλα τιποτα.
Μοιαζει κατι να το συγκροτει στις γωνιες μηπως χρειαζεται καποιος τροπος με το κατσαβιδι δεν ξέρω στις ακρες μηπως εχει πυρρους που το συγκρατουν; επισυνάπτω φωτο. Αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε.
kapaki foto 2_Pro.jpgkapaki akres foto 1_pro.jpg*

----------


## themos74

Aντιπετωπιζω νεκταριε και εγω παρομοιο προβλημα να ανοιξω το καπακι οπως δεις στις φωτο κατι συγκρατει το καπακι στις ακρες στην κάτω μερια, μοιαζει να εχει πύρρους. Επισυνάπτω φωτο ευχαριστώ πολυ..kapaki akres foto 1_pro.jpg

----------

